

Sierra Nevada Corporation Files Protest Over NASA Spacecraft Selectio - ABS
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2014/09/29/sierra-nevada-corporation-files-protest-over-nasa-spacecraft-selection

======
carlosdp
Didn't NASA not want to do another shuttle?

